# USB Host on Touchpad running Android?



## perfectplanet (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi all

What are the chances that USB Host functionality could be made to work on a Touchpad running Android?

After some googling around I've seen conflicting opinions on whether USB Host requires specific hardware bits or whether it's just some software changes that it needs to work.

Cheers
Simon


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

Good question. I'd like to know as well.


----------



## samcripp (Jul 17, 2011)

Is possible. As soon as someone begins work on the driver. I will update this


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

http://code.google.com/p/android-on-pre/


----------

